# Dog food Suggestions



## deerchaser (Mar 7, 2011)

What are you guys feeding your hunting dogs? Picking up my puppy this week and was just wondering what the 2cool nation was feeding. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

I have been using Purina One for the last 12 years.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Taste of Wild here. It has the highest protein of anything I have been able to find around here and the dogs seem to like it.


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

I feed mine natures recipe venison. I add venison burger with rice and dino vite, fish oil twice a day. dog is solid as a rock and no allergies.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

4 health from TSC. costs about $1 a pound and grain free.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I use simply nourish.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

Stay away from purina if you hunt alot


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

4Health and Taste of the Wild with our 3 Labs.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Been a fan of eukanuba


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Dogs need lots of kangaroo...


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Ideal Balance Active by Hills Pet Nutrition.http://www.petsmart.com/dog/dry-foo...dult-dog-food-zid36-22210/cat-36-catid-100032


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

4 Health at Tractor Supply 

Grain free and lots of variety in flavors

Mine haven't found one they don't like. 

High end product at a mid range price.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

AvianQuest said:


> Dogs need lots of kangaroo...


I bet young Pivo my blue heeler would love this...you know what with being Australian and all


----------



## Turningheads23 (Nov 2, 2011)

victor dog food. puppy blend for me still


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Mako-Wish said:


> 4 health from TSC. costs about $1 a pound and grain free.





Dukdogtx said:


> 4Health and Taste of the Wild with our 3 Labs.





Main Frame 8 said:


> 4 Health at Tractor Supply
> 
> Grain free and lots of variety in flavors
> 
> ...


same here


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> Stay away from purina if you hunt alot


What's up with Purina? Just curious.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

LA Wader said:


> What's up with Purina? Just curious.


The latest round of complaints are going around that Purina is poisoning dogs. It's one of those things where it can't be proven that a dog died from eating a certain dog food, but you can't prove it did cause the death.

Class action lawsuits are filed by Slip-N-Fall law firms ever so often against all of the pet food makers, but more so with Purina since it's the leading dog food supplier. This is a major source of income for the law firms.

Most companies reach a deal to settle out of court and the payoff is rolled into the cost of doing business and is added onto the price consumers pay.

Similar to how Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson get payoffs from stores like Wal-Mart in exchange for not calling for black boycotts.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Exceed, sold at Sam's Clubs is a good one.


----------



## AINT SKEERED (Jul 6, 2013)

Diamond natural extreme athlete from TSC.
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/diamond-naturals-dog-food/


----------



## AINT SKEERED (Jul 6, 2013)

Also, here's a link to "5 star dry puppy foods". I'm sure you could find something off of the list at TSC or other local feed stores.
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/best-puppy-foods/best-dry-puppy-foods-5-star/


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

We feed 4Health good stuff.

Tried Nutro once. Made my dogs deathly ill. 

Anything with corn in it, just stay away from it for your dog.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Currently feed 4health from TSC, no complaints. 
Used Victor before, good stuff and a Texas company if I remember correctly. Just not easily found locally down here.
Blue Buffalo Wilderness IMO is the best, but they are proud of it.


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

Turningheads23 said:


> victor dog food. puppy blend for me still


X2


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Breeder*

The breeder of our puppy feeds and recommends Nature's Variety Prairie.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

My 2 yr old has been on Blue Wilderness his entire life........

I did a rough comparison and here is what I found

Blue.....36% protein
Addiction Kangaroo......21%
Eukanuba...................28%
4Health......................24%
InstinctBoost...............33-38%.....but you have to buy the Boost formula...there others are 14-15%

I wanted my dog to eat the best so I found the highest protein grain free food on the market

If you feed your dog anything with filler like corn......Im sure you have to tiptoe through the yard from all of the stool deposits..... 

higher protein = less yard obstructions

My dog at home has been a picture of health since birth and has a lot of muscle definition ....nice shiny coat.....and clean bills of health from the vet

drawbacks from higher protein diet............flagulance......pewww weeee...not as much as when he was a pup......but he can still get your attention when you least expect it....


I did some looking into the Blue website...and they too have less than good protein contents in some of their foods....I was just looking at the one I buy...the chicken


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I saw on the news over the weekend it is the Purina Beneful that is taking the heat for making dogs sick.
I am getting a puppy soon and this will be a good thread to watch.
Gonna check with my vet also for his recommendations.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

navi said:


> currently feed 4health from tsc, no complaints.
> Used victor before, good stuff and a texas company if i remember correctly. Just not easily found locally down here.
> Blue buffalo wilderness imo is the best, but they are proud of it.





reload56 said:


> x2


x3 victor.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

X4 for Victor...we get it at Gayle's feed store in Seabrook


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I spend probably too much time researching dog food but I can tell you finding the right food for your dog makes a huge difference. I basically use about five brands and very slowly but continually change her diet. No grain, very little chicken, lots of fish, venison, bison. I also use a little raw food and give her lots of berries and vegetables. Maybe overkill but she's seven now and the vet says whatever your doing don't stop.
There are some good brands listed above. I ve discovered that pro plan is very mediocre food and quit using it years ago. A large amount of problems like allergies, ear problems, teeth issues, liver, etc. are caused by feeding the same food too long. Sorry for rambling, good luck!


----------



## agduckcommander (Feb 6, 2014)

X2 on Taste of the wild, specifically the pacific flavor. Dog loves it, incredible muscle definition, and his coat gets compliments everywhere he goes. I would highly recommend it. There's not one "right" answer other than I would advise sticking with grain-free, and staying away from brands like purina that put their dollars in advertising. Proper nutrition at as a puppy is critical. Do your research, and feed your dog what he likes


----------



## aaronpatterson (Mar 23, 2011)

Extreme Dog Fuel....sold at Academy or Bass Pro. Fed by many pro retriever trainers. 

$30 for 40 lbs.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Pro Plan*

for smaller prizes in the back yard.


----------



## J_Rutherford (Jul 7, 2010)

My GSP is just at 10 months and I've feed her blue buffalo her whole life. I try and throw in one wet food a day too. She loves it, no problems with her either.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*X10*



tropicalsun said:


> X4 for Victor...we get it at Gayle's feed store in Seabrook


Lazy J's.....feed store in Beach City has it..he has pallets of it for local breeders.MADE IN TEXAS.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Now I have a couple question for you dog food gurus.
1. Do you start your puppy on a puppy formula and switch later to a different formula?
2. If you do, when do you stop the puppy food and go to the normal food?


----------



## Geauxtigers (May 25, 2012)

Victor 

Browning's Feed Store in Manvel carries quite a variety.


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

Blue wilderness is the way to go. It's worth the extra money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAL33 (Sep 11, 2012)

My golden retriever has done great on Eukanuba!



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Taste of the Wild here, plus some raw meat and raw bones.


----------



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Victor for our labs


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

daddyeaux said:


> Now I have a couple question for you dog food gurus.
> 1. Do you start your puppy on a puppy formula and switch later to a different formula?
> 2. If you do, when do you stop the puppy food and go to the normal food?


I usually feed my pups puppy food for the first eight months or so and then phase it out over another month. I feed them three times a day while doing this. Pups burn an incredible amount of energy, throw in training and they are really burning the calories. Smaller portions though. Even as adults they get fed twice daily, you can control weight easily and digestion is easier for them.

Just about all quality kibble brands have a puppy food. I used a lot of Adana and blue buffalo. High fat and


----------



## inventurous (May 30, 2009)

Blue Wilderness for my Vizsla. Usually mix two flavors at a time, like duck/salmon, etc. Only thing he's been fed since transitioning from puppy food. Never a problem.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

tropicalsun said:


> X4 for Victor...we get it at Gayle's feed store in Seabrook


That's where we buy it as well.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I fed Nutro Performance for several years, and my dog did great on it. Recently switched to Purina Pro Plan Performance and my dog seems to be be doing just as well. Only reason I switched was because I was able to get Purina at wholesale price for significantly less than retail.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Blue buffalo here as well .


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

stay away from the feeds that the main first ingredient is corn or grain. I feed mine blue buffalo. No grain.


----------



## ranchobob (Nov 2, 2007)

TOTW Love it so does the dog. Started him on the puppy formula, went to adult when he went to the trainer at 6 months. The trainer fed Loyal, and the fellow I guide upland hunts for freeds loyal. TOTW has my 1 1/2 yr old Chessie looking buff, great coat, breath doesn't stink and he drinks alot less water than my dogs in the past. All my dogs have been 100lb male Chesapeakes, my first ate Alpo can and Gravey Train he lived till he was 14. My next dog ate Proplan when he was young tons of Pedigree for years I switched to TOTW 2 yrs of his 12 1/2 yrs. I really like the no grain foods. We'll see bow long this one lives.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I noticed that none of you mentioned Science Diet.
I fed my Pomeranian that for the last 4 years of his life.
He died of *Pancreatitis and liver failure.*

*Could his food have caused this over a period of time.*
*He was 12 years old.*

*I have a new 4 week old Pom and would like to feed him the best.*

*B.D*


----------



## agduckcommander (Feb 6, 2014)

Science diet pays a lot of money to vets for them to push it. Do a little read on dogfoodadvisor.com on science diet...bottom line, it's not worth the money, try grain free. Amazing what happens when you feed dogs what they're supposed to eat.


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

What agduck said. ^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Science diet does make an allergy sensitive line that is very good. I don't know how good there regular line is. 
I ve got a buddy who is a vet and he told me something once that makes good sense. Dogs in the wild don't eat the same thing every day. They are also omnivores, but don't eat grain. Obviously we can't give them something different everyday because it's too hard on their digestive system, but slow continuos gradual changes works really well. A few veggies and berries are good for them also. 
TOTW is good food, I don't use it but it is good stuff.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

agduckcommander said:


> Science diet pays a lot of money to vets for them to push it. Do a little read on dogfoodadvisor.com on science diet...bottom line, it's not worth the money, try grain free. Amazing what happens when you feed dogs what they're supposed to eat.


you have _*no clue*_ to what you are talking about.

also, I don't recommend listening to a dentist on what to feed my dog. So sad that there are people that trust/believe dogfoodadvisor.com

also, 
Basically, in a nutshell, there are "Feeding Trial/Feed Tested" or " Formulated" pet foods. This will be listed within the AAFCO statement on every bag. "Formulated" means there were no clinical trials, probably has pretty packaging, and fancy labeling that appeals to the uneducated.

Also within the AAFCO Statement pay very close attention to the"lifestage feeding". If it says recommended for "all life stages" then that means it is a puppy formulated food which will be loaded with fat, calcium, phosporous, etc. Thats great IF feeding to a puppy for 1yr or less. But, some companies even go so far as putting Adult or Senior on the front of the pretty bag but is formulated for puppies. Senior, Adults, and Puppies all require different levels of nutrients (ie: calcium, sodium, phosphorus, fiber, etc) to ensure organ health throughout the pets life.


----------



## agduckcommander (Feb 6, 2014)

scwine said:


> you have _*no clue*_ to what you are talking about.
> 
> also, I don't recommend listening to a dentist on what to feed my dog. So sad that there are people that trust/believe dogfoodadvisor.com
> 
> ...


That's a very broad statement to make based on a very small amount of information, and a lot of spouting off on "being uneducated" while concluding that he should feed his puppy, puppy food...I was simply pointing B.D. towards some information towards differentiating between brands. The facts I stated are accurate, science diet pays a lot of money to be the "vet-sponsored food". I don't claim to hold a degree in canine nutrition, but I can read an ingredients list. Here are the first 10 from both.

Science diet's small breed puppy food:

Chicken Meal, Cracked Pearled Barley, Whole Grain Wheat, Pork Meal, Whole Grain Corn, Whole Grain Sorghum, Corn Gluten Meal, Pork Fat, Chicken Liver Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp

TOTW Seafood Puppy:

Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, peas, pea protein, canola oil, tomato pomace, smoked salmon, salmon meal

Now for general reference, chicken meal is just chicken bits that have had most of the water removed, leaving a concentrated protein source behind (paraphrasing AAFCO). While you can parse through the ingredients lists to exhaustion, at the end of the day science diet has grains as 3/5 of the top ingredients, and no vegetable presence until number 10. If you agree that dogs are omnivores who's natural diet is meat and vegetables/fruit, then the ingredients speak for themselves. If you think a heavy amount of grain in a dog's diet is optimal, then that's an entirely different conversation regarding which of us is uneducated


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

agduckcommander said:


> That's a very broad statement to make based on a very small amount of information, and a lot of spouting off on "being uneducated" while concluding that he should feed his puppy, puppy food...I was simply pointing B.D. towards some information towards differentiating between brands. The facts I stated are accurate, science diet pays a lot of money to be the "vet-sponsored food". I don't claim to hold a degree in canine nutrition, but I can read an ingredients list. Here are the first 10 from both.
> 
> Science diet's small breed puppy food:
> 
> ...


Hard for me to type with one hand right now(surgery). sorry for coming across like that(just got back a couple of hours before from bicep tendon reattachment surgery). I know the pet food industry pretty well, specifically regarding vets, and Science Diet(Hills). 
Yes, they do spend money to eventually be a #1 vet recommended food, they spend more on research and clinical trials than anyone else. As far as certain perks thrown at Vets, they don't come close to many others.
also, are you aware that the pet food ingredient list label can be a little confusing to most? http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/ResourcesforYou/ucm047113.htm#Net_Quantity_Statement

again sorry for coming across in a bad manner on my previous post.

Just wanting everyone to make an informed decision when it comes to feeding our pets.


----------



## sunnyd (Oct 3, 2014)

BilJac Adult Select Formula


----------



## agduckcommander (Feb 6, 2014)

scwine said:


> Hard for me to type with one hand right now(surgery). sorry for coming across like that(just got back a couple of hours before from bicep tendon reattachment surgery). I know the pet food industry pretty well, specifically regarding vets, and Science Diet(Hills).
> Yes, they do spend money to eventually be a #1 vet recommended food, they spend more on research and clinical trials than anyone else. As far as certain perks thrown at Vets, they don't come close to many others.
> also, are you aware that the pet food ingredient list label can be a little confusing to most? http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/ResourcesforYou/ucm047113.htm#Net_Quantity_Statement
> 
> ...


understandable. Yes I'm aware of the ingredients listing (by weight, so the actual protein content contribution comes from the meat "meal" rather than the actual meat). Since they both have meat meal my point of contention is really the grain content. I can only say that the difference was night and day for my dog, and I think the grain free concept makes a lot of sense. But like humans, each dogs reactions and preferences to food will vary. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be much research other than anecdotal evidence on grain free vs. not. I buy the concept, but seems to be a lack of research available. I'd be curious to see what the results would be


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Guys, thanks for your input.
Right now, my puppy is being fed :
Purina ProPlan SAVOR, Chicken & Rice for puppies.

This was what the breeder told me that my puppy was being fed at the time that I got him.

From all the posts, It looks like the Purina Pro Plan is not high on anybody's list nor is Science Diet.

No loose stools, however, House Training is not going too well, I am finding little Lincoln Logs everywhere but outside. Well, that is not completely true, but I just don't have the patience all the time to stand outside waiting for him to Poop.

Not sure what brand I will try, as he likes the food that he is eating now.
B.D


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Blue, I am going to suggest some brands I use. Pro plan is very aveage food, you can do much better. Origen, Acana, Instinct, Blue Buffalo, Canidae. All these brands offer high fat content for energy and protien for growth in their puppy blends. They aren't cheap, but your dogs performance and health will be noticeably better. Buy two or three bags and mix them up, when you have about 1/3 container left add another bag. All those brands have 4 or 5 varieties. Go easy on the chicken, especially while they are young. For wet food try the instinct, tiki, kiwi peak, and Canidae. Again, not cheap, but they are what they eat. My 7 year old lab is a fireball and my buddies 10 year old goes like a 5 yr old. Goo luck! 
Also buy some frozen organic veggies and berries and mix in 3 or four times a week.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Hi,
Define berries.
i.e. blueberries
B.D


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Yessir, a blueberry is probably the best thing a dog or human can ingest. Strawberries and raspberries are great also. Raspberries can be a little acidic though.


----------



## Rfortson (Dec 31, 2013)

I use the pro plan focus my puppy really likes it.


----------

